# Which of the following Orlando resorts would be best?



## Holysmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

of these places which would be the nicest?  I have read the reviews from here but want to choose the best since we are going for Christmas and hope to have a nice family time.

I am assuming Cypress point since it is the highest rated on the reviews.




Resort name: Bryan's Spanish Cove 	

Resort name: Celebration World Resort 	



Resort name: Celebrity Resorts Orlando-Resort World 	

Resort name: Celebrity Resorts Orlando-Resort World II 	


Resort name: Club Sevilla 	

Resort name: Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort 	

Resort name: Florida Vacation Villas 	

Resort name: Florida Vacation Villas Club I 	

Resort name: Grand Lake Resort 	


Resort name: Lago Vista at Buenaventura Lakes 	

Resort name: Lifetime of Vacations at Grand Lake Resort 	

Resort name: Linkside Villas at Sun 'n Lake Estate 	

Resort name: Magic Tree Resort 	

Resort name: Orbit One Vacation Villas 	

Resort name: Orlando Breeze 	

Resort name: Orlando International Resort Club 	

Resort name: Orlando's Sunshine Resort 	

Resort name: Perennial Vacation Club at ImperiaLakes 	

Resort name: Silver Lake Resort 	


Resort name: Taranova-Imperialakes 	

Resort name: Villas at Fortune Place 	

Resort name: Villas at Summer Bay Resort 	

Resort name: Westgate Leisure Resort 	

Resort name: Westgate Vacation Villas 	

Resort name: Wyndham Cypress Palms


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2008)

We just visited Cypress Palms two weeks ago, and the units were *very nice*.  I would take it or Cypress Pointe.


----------



## Joshadelic (Oct 8, 2008)

Two that I've visited, which I think are VERY nice aren't on your list.  Sheraton Vistana Villages and Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

Joshadelic said:


> Two that I've visited, which I think are VERY nice aren't on your list.  Sheraton Vistana Villages and Wyndham Bonnet Creek.



I have to choose from that list.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We just visited Cypress Palms two weeks ago, and the units were *very nice*.  I would take it or Cypress Pointe.



how far is that from Disney? thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Not far*



Holysmoke said:


> how far is that from Disney? thanks



Cypress Pointe Grande Villas <1 mile. Wyndham CP about 3-4 miles.  Traffic and access to services without requiring driving much better at CPGV.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Cypress Pointe Grande Villas <1 mile. Wyndham CP about 3-4 miles.  Traffic and access to services without requiring driving much better at CPGV.



tyvm.........


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 8, 2008)

*Grand Lakes may be the old Embassy Vacation Club?*

I would check, but Grand Lakes may be the old Embassy Grand Lakes and it is very nice.  The RCI code is 3664 and most of the units are 3 bedroom.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> I would check, but Grand Lakes may be the old Embassy Grand Lakes and it is very nice.  The RCI code is 3664 and most of the units are 3 bedroom.



does this sound like it?

Highlights:
Located in Kissimmee on Lake Wilson, Grand Lake Resort is only a mile and a half from Walt Disney World(R). The resort has beautifully furnished one- and two-bedroom units, a swimming pool, games room, tennis court, children's play area, a large lake--with a sandy beach, boat dock, water toys--basketball court, and fitness center. Golf is available at several local courses. Other attractions include Universal Studios and SeaWorld.

Directions:
Orlando International Airport is approximately 30 miles away. From the airport, follow the signs that say "AREA ATTRACTIONS" (528 West/Beeline Express- way), which is a toll road. Take 528 westto I-4 west. Follow I-4 west (towards Tampa) to Exit 64B, Highway 192 West. Continue on 192 west (far left lane) past Disney's main entrance. Continue to the resort, which will be on the left approximately 1 1/2 miles.

Additional Information:
All units at Grand Lake Resort have a television and a whirlpool tub. Each unit has a full kitchen including a dishwasher and microwave oven. 1BR units OCC: Max 4/Pri 4 have 1 bath, 1 queen bed and 1 sleeper sofa. 2BR units OCC: Max 6/Pri 6 have 2 baths. Some have 1queen bed, 2 twin beds and a sleeper sofa.Others have 2 queen beds and a sleeper sofa. The resort has two floors - no elevators. Check-in at 4:00 pm on Sunday. Check-out by 10:00 am. A security deposit of US$100 required at check-in (cash, Visa, Amex, Mastercard, or Discover), 24 hr check in. No pets are allowed. A car is recommendedto fully enjoy the area. No parking for RV's or other over-sized vehicles on-site. Grand Lake Resort has one (1) handicapped unit that is utilized based on avail- ability. The resort offers full-scale services for transportation services such as rental cars and taxicab assistance.


----------



## Bee (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe the Grand Beach is the name of the resort the former Embassy.  I think Grand Lakes is an older resort.  I would take Cypress Point.

Bee


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 8, 2008)

A second recommendation for Wyndham Cypress Palms.  Nice resort, good location.  The other Wyndham resort (Orlando International Resort Club) is a nice location if you're going to a convention at the Orange County Conv Ctr or want to be closer to Universal Studios.  The units at OIRC are basic and the resort amenities are non-existent.


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 8, 2008)

*No, I think it is Grand Beach*

Based on the description I also think the old Embassy Vacation Club is called Grand Beach not Grand Lakes.  Almost all of the old Embassy are 3 bedrooms, 4 floor buildings and the description just does not sound correct.  I will look it up for you, but I would tend to agree that based on your choices Cypress Pointe will be the nicest.  It is a nice property and you should enjoy your stay.

Many of the properties on your list are older and you may not be as happy.

Good luck!


----------



## Dori (Oct 8, 2008)

There are two on the list that I would not consider.  The first is Grand Lakes, and the second is Villas at Fortune Place.  Club Sevilla is in a rather sketchy part of town.  Summer Bay is a lovely resort, but I have heard that the Villa units are a bit small .  Cypress Palms is supposed to be a nice resort, as is Cypress Pointe.

Dori


----------



## Denise (Oct 9, 2008)

*Silver Lake Location*

I have never stayed at Silver Lake so I cannot give you info on the condition of the property except to say the grounds appear to be well kept from what you can see driving by. What is nice is that the resort is located on the "back entrance" to Disney and makes getting to the Disney resorts easy. We stayed at the Houses of Summer Bay and used this route almost every day.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

we love the Grand Beach and sadly it isn't offered in December.

We have a family of 6 so the 3 bedroom is wonderful.  We just left the Grand Beach 2 weeks ago.

I will stay at Cypress Pointe and I thank you all for the comments.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Be aware that there are two different resorts*



Holysmoke said:


> we love the Grand Beach and sadly it isn't offered in December.
> 
> We have a family of 6 so the 3 bedroom is wonderful.  We just left the Grand Beach 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I will stay at Cypress Pointe and I thank you all for the comments.



I think you will be happy with that choice but do remember that there are two independent resorts at the Cypress Pointe complex along with an unrelated third (Blue Tree).  You are signing up for Grande Villas, the mid-rise resort on the property.  It is currently an un-ranked resort although very nice.  The other resort is Cypress Pointe Resort - currently an RCI Silver Crown resort that, while older in the physical building ages, has been more aggressive in updates and improvements to compete with newer resorts in the area. Staying at one or the other gives you access to all common facilities but there are two totally different units and building styles.  Staying at one is not the same as visiting the other as far as unit features and layout.  Not to say both aren't nice, just different. Both share one of the best locations in all of Orlando.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

good info.  I didn't know that.

I can't climb stairs due to rods and pins in leg so grand villas has elevators and phase I didnt.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Same Check-In Desk For Both Cypress Pointe Phases.*




Holysmoke said:


> I can't climb stairs due to rods and pins in leg so grand villas has elevators and phase I didnt.


The Chief Of Staff & I both have creaky old-folks knees, so we're also fond of those elevators in the Grandevillas condo buildings. 

Phase II & Phase I both use the same check-in desk in the Phase I clubhouse, but the 2 phases are 2 separate timeshare resorts even so.  That is, if your reservation is for Phase I they won't assign you to a Phase II unit & vice versa. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Holysmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff & I both have creaky old-folks knees, so we're also fond of those elevators in the Grandevillas condo buildings.
> 
> Phase II & Phase I both use the same check-in desk in the Phase I clubhouse, but the 2 phases are 2 separate timeshare resorts even so.  That is, if your reservation is for Phase I they won't assign you to a Phase II unit & vice versa.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




looking forward to the grandevillas. havent been to disney in December since childhood


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are going to be a WDW at or around Christmas, be sure to buy tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom. You can get them on line and the sooner the better as those tend to sell out. The advantage is they close the park then reopen it only to ticketholders. Because it is a controlled number of tickets, you will be in a very uncrowded park during one of the busiest times of year.  There are special shows and fireworks and the attractions, which would normally have lines, are nearly deserted. We didn't even have to arrive early to claim a good spot for the Christmas parade or fireworks. As I recall, tickets were about $40 (comparing well with a regular park tickets) and even included free cookies and hot chocolate throught the park.


----------



## David R (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not an experienced TS traveler so take what I say with a grain of salt.  I stayed in a 2br unit at Silver Lakes 3 years ago.  The unit was huge (I'm guessing 1000 sq feet) and the staff was very friendly.  Everything was very clean and nicely kept up.  It was 10 minutes to Disney and it was very quiet as long as your not near the pool as they had a concert there Fri and Sat night I think.  I rented from a TS owner and we had an excellent time.  I would definitely go back in a couple years when our two littlest ones are a bit older.


----------

